# OS Haute Pockets vs. OS BumGenius 2.0?



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

If you like the convenience of pocket diapers, which one's your favorite? I'm comparing the Haute Pockets with the velcro (sorry, hook and loop closures







) vs. the BumGenius 2.0.

I want to use really good pockets to supplement our future Imse Vimse (IV)contours and future IV and Bellabottoms fitteds.. I don't want to use FuzziBunz because it has a 100% polyester fabric in the inner layer. I'm allergic to 100% polyester and don't want to risk it on a delicate-skinned infant of mine.

Thank you!

Man, cloth diapers can consume you!


----------



## Is3enough (Nov 12, 2005)

This is a tough one for me to answer. I pick the BG2.0. However we did just get our first haute pocket in the mail yesterday and she is wearing it for the first time today. I think the BG's are better because of these reasons: The tabs are smaller. These tabs are a lot wider and if the diaper rolls a little in the front the velcro (ya hook and loop yada yada







) it has been rubbing on her tummy. Also contrary to popular opinion I like the fold over flap on the slit for the insert. It helps keep the microfiber from actually being in contact with my daughters skin. Also She is 14 months and 21/22 pounds and she can still wear the BG on the middle snap setting and the haute pocket is all the way undone, so I fear the haute pockets won't fit her as long. But what do I know, really,







like I said I just got the haute pocket yesterday! I haven't gotten to try it to see if it fits on the middle setting!


----------



## mommyddeville (Nov 28, 2005)

I like bG2.0 better than Haute Pockets because of the snaps. The snaps on the HP won't stay fastened to make the diaper into a smaller size. I am keeping my diapers because I use them for both my 2 year old and my 6 month old, but i would have been very frustrated if I were only diapering my infant and I had gotten HP.

bG2.0s, on the other hand, have stayed fastened for me every time. They don't even come unsnapped in the washer.

I also like the the bG diapers seem trimmer on my kiddos.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

I put HP, but I really couldn't decide.

~BG seem more trim (I have 15 of these)
~I am getting more into fleece lately, and like HP, FB, huggabunz and pocket change but only have 1 of each, and been using them for only a few weeks
~I don't like the fabric that covers the pocket slit on BG
~I like the colors better for the HP
~I have only used the highest snap setting, so I have NO experience with a smaller baby
~I want to try the new BG with fleece, I only have the suedecloth ones


----------



## kylatay (Jan 25, 2006)

bg


----------



## THBVsMommy (Mar 13, 2007)

this is actually a hard one for me. i have had nothing but success with the BG in the past. but, i am pleasantly surprised by the HPs as well. i received my first one a couple weeks ago, pre-determining that it would be the equivalent to swaddlebees or happy heinys [ie, only absorbing for the first 30 minutes or so]. i'm happy to say they work extremely well!


----------



## MCB722 (Jul 6, 2006)

I've never used a HP, but I love my bumGenius diapers. All of mine are either soaking in the washing machine or in the nursery. My DS is sleeping, so I can't go grab one. I *think* the bGs are made from polyester. I'll look at the tag of one after he wakes up. If you're allergic, that'll rule out the bGs.


----------



## MCB722 (Jul 6, 2006)

I jinxed myself.







He woke up the moment I pressed "send". The inner and outer layers on the bG are 100% polyester.


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

HPs, for sure. I HATE the stupid flap over the pocket on bgs, I don't like the stretchy tabs b/c they are not PUL. We used to always have leaking there. And I think it's easier to clean poop off of fleece than microsuede. I actually prefer the wider tabs on the HPs. The tabs on my bgs are looking pretty raggedy. Plus, HPs have much better colors. I do have a snap come undone once in awhile, but only when I'm putting the diaper on. They've always stayed in place once I have the diaper where I want it. BTW, I've had snaps on the bgs do the same thing. My only complaint with the HPs is that they are made in China.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

As far as I know, _almost all_ pocket diapers have 100% polyester inners. This is why I don't like pocket diapers.


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

Oh man...!







And I thought I could get away from it. When I visited Babies R Us the other day I saw a 100% polyester fleece-like blanket. Very soft. I was surprised to see 100% polyester that way, as I'm allergic to the stuff that's shiny and slick, exactly like the 100% sports attire. I was always excused from wearing them because of my rash.

I don't know. Dh says I should try one and see if it works. I'm probably going to be in the jewelry store working a couple of afternoons a week so I need something convenient that Grandma could change in a pinch. As far as I know I'm not allergic to the blanket-type one as I got one as a gift for ds and nothing happened to him -- or me (then again I didn't sleep in or on it).

My stash will consist of mostly organic cotton or bamboo for the house and one wool cover per size.

Thank you, mamas! Keep voting, as I'm sure you'll be helping out someone else too


----------



## amandapanda9 (Aug 7, 2006)

I have both and like both...but if I had to choose, I would pick the BG....the BG seems a tad trimmer to me esp when you have it on a smaller baby with the rise snapped down...the BG has three rise snaps...one on each side and one in the middle and the HP only has one on each side (no middle rise snap) so my HP gets bunched up in the center and causes some bulk....it's not a huge issue but I prefer the 3 snaps there and sometimes my snaps on my HP on the rise will come unsnapped for no apparent reason when my son is wearing it. I don't like suedecloth really but the BG's now come in a fleece inner and I just got 5 of them and adore them now....the suedecloth inners irritate my son's bottom but the fleece doesn't....even though fleece pills, it's softer and seems like it pulls the urine away from his skin better too....his bottom feels wet when we use suedecloth. The HP is a nice diaper and seems to be made really nice so I doubt you could go wrong with it though....if I were trying to decide between the two, I'd go with more BG's (the fleece 2.0) and then a couple of Haute pockets for nights and naps since I hear the stretchy tabs on the BG's will leak overnight....I only use them when we leave the house and have never had one on my son for more than 2 hours w/o a change so that's never been an issue with me.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

There are a very few exceptions. One that I know of is Green Acre Designs, where you can order a custom pocket diaper with cotton velour for the inner fabric. And Swaddlebees makes a pocket diaper that still has the polyester layer, but with cotton velour next to the baby's skin.

They're expensive, but if you're willing to consider AIOs instead of pockets, you can get a Very Baby all-in-one with organic cotton, and you can even get a quick-dry soaker.


----------



## mhr1406 (Jul 9, 2006)

I didn't like either. The HP leaked at thru the velcro everytime we have tried to use this dipe on my ds. SO we just end up not using it. The BG is OK but......... he is wearing it in the unsnapped large setting now and the snaps leave marks on his thighs. So if he wears the BG he has to wear pants because the snaps will still give him red marks thru a onsie. (the marks from the snaps happens with the HP too.)

So maybe I just don't like one size dipes


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Is3enough* 
This is a tough one for me to answer. I pick the BG2.0. However we did just get our first haute pocket in the mail yesterday and she is wearing it for the first time today. I think the BG's are better because of these reasons: The tabs are smaller. These tabs are a lot wider and if the diaper rolls a little in the front the velcro (ya hook and loop yada yada







) it has been rubbing on her tummy. Also contrary to popular opinion I like the fold over flap on the slit for the insert. It helps keep the microfiber from actually being in contact with my daughters skin. Also She is 14 months and 21/22 pounds and she can still wear the BG on the middle snap setting and the haute pocket is all the way undone, so I fear the haute pockets won't fit her as long. But what do I know, really,







like I said I just got the haute pocket yesterday! I haven't gotten to try it to see if it fits on the middle setting!

interesting, at 23 pounds we need the large BG setting but the medium even has lots of room around the waist...I fear the BG will soon be too small unless she changes her shape


----------



## Lynda&Jenna (Aug 13, 2005)

We use both along with a couple of other diapers in our stash.
Lynda


----------



## JustJenny (Nov 4, 2006)

:


----------



## jujub (Jul 13, 2006)

I like BG better because:
1. It's a trimmer fit
2. snaps stay closed
3. no leaking issues
4. flap prevents insert from touching baby's skin.


----------



## BabyMommee (Sep 30, 2007)

I have the bumgenius 2.0 w/ hook and loop and the Haute Pockets w/ hook and loop. *I LOVE THE HAUTE POCKETS!* They're much softer around the legs than the BG's. (I have a 23 pound 14 mo old.) Also, the insert for the Haute Pockets is shaped more like an hour glass where the BG insert is more like a strip in comparison. It seems to have alot more coverage, especially in the back. I'm stocking up on the Haute Pockets.


----------



## fiatslug (Jan 3, 2007)

BabyMommee--what do you think of the velcro on the HPs vs the BG 2.0s? I HATE my BG 2.0s--after 9 months, the velcro is just awful on them--they pop open when she moves.







: I have some older HPs with the wonky crossover straps--great colors, LOVE the Wonderfulls inserts. Trying to decide b/w HH OS (GREAT diaper, but not wild about the colors or inserts) and HP velcro. The HH OS velcro is strong like bull.


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

I've got a fabulous alternative for you!!!

Use a one-size all-in-two.

Same thing as a pocket diaper but instead of stuffing the pocket, you snap in the insert. This gives you the option of having a mostly natural fiber next to baby's skin!

You can pick hemp, cotton, or bamboo as the natural fiber for the inserts.

Plus they are super super easy to use, and if you want to reuse the outer cover(pocket) part, you can. Simply snap in a clean insert. This means you get more use out of your outer part, and can buy less and stock up on inserts only.

Also, have you thought about using fitted diapers???

Just as easy as pockets, and there is NO fleece at all in most of them!!! YAY!

I LOVED fitted diapers, especially for night time.

Sure you have to use a seperate cover. But if fitteds are your only diaper you use, grandma will get used to them very quickly. They snap or velcro on/off, and you can get a simple pull on cover to go over them which cuts down on bulk and cost.

Plus fitteds breathe really well, and are best at absorbing!!

If you are having a newborn, most parents would agree to go with a nb sized fitted diaper anyway as they are the most wonderful diaper on a new baby EVER!!

They hold in all the breastfed poos, and don't leak no matter what!

I loved the kissaluvs size 0 best.

They are expensive as you only get a few months out of them, but trust me sooooo worth it! Plus you can easily resell them anywhere and recoop your costs


----------



## Lynda&Jenna (Aug 13, 2005)

tough one to answer. These 2 diapers run real close for us. I guess if I had to choose I'd say bG 3.0 then HP
Lynda


----------

